# Have a nice time in Venice!



## linguist786

Can someone tell me how to say:

_Have a nice time in Venice! Have a nice Easter. Say 'hi' to Shoko for me. _
_(Shoko = Japanese girl's name)_


----------



## Anatoli

You scratch my back, I scratch yours. 

Here's my attempt:

ヴェネツィア滞在が楽しいものになるように願っています。
イースターおめでとう！
しょうこさんによろしくしてください！
Sorry, dodn't know how to write shoko and whether it's a long or short vowels 

しょうこ (shouko) - long "o" has quite a list of possible spellings in kanji and also one in hiragana only!

In Roomaji:
Venetsia taizai ga tanoshii mono ni naru you ni negatte i masu.
Iisutaa omedetou!
Shoko... ni yoroshiku shite kudasai!


----------



## Flaminius

> Shoko...によろしくしてください！


This would mean "be kind to (my) Shoko."

I'd say
しょうこさんによろしくお伝えください！
Shōko san-ni yoroshiku o-tsutae kudasai.

Other than this point, *Anatoli*'s suggestion is very nice to read.


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks, Flaminius. 
You can also just say (in plain form), can't you?
しょうこさんによろしく


----------



## youtin

linguist786 said:


> Can someone tell me how to say:
> 
> _Have a nice time in Venice! Have a nice Easter. Say 'hi' to Shoko for me. _
> _(Shoko = Japanese girl's name)_



Here's my take on it:

ヴェネツィアもイースターも楽しんでください。しょうこさんによろしくお伝えください。

Venetsia mo Iisutaa mo tanoshinde kudasai. Shouko-san ni yoroshiku otsutae kudasai.

(Native speakers, I wonder if this is correct?)


----------



## Aoyama

> ヴェネツィアもイースターも楽しんでください。しょうこさんによろしくお伝えください。
> 
> Venetsia mo Iisutaa mo tanoshinde kudasai. Shouko-san ni yoroshiku otsutae kudasai.


ヴェネツィアniイースターwo楽しんでください。しょうこさんによろしくお伝えください。

Venetsia _ni_ Iisutaa_ wo_ tanoshinde kudasai. Shouko-san ni yoroshiku otsutae kudasai.
May be better ... I wonder if *Venisu* might be used  rather than *Venetsia .*


----------



## Anatoli

> I wonder if *Venisu* might be used  rather than *Venetsia .*


Although, it would be easier to pronounce, the former is a respect to the original Italian pronunciation of "Venezia" [ven*e*tsia] (Venice).


----------



## Aoyama

> Although, it would be easier to pronounce, the former is a respect to the original Italian pronunciation of "Venezia" [ven*e*tsia] (Venice).


Right ,right, we agree with that but I'm not sure travel brochures in Japanese use *venetsia* ...


----------



## Flaminius

Anatoli said:


> Thanks, Flaminius.
> You can also just say (in plain form), can't you?
> しょうこさんによろしく



I used the fuller form since your  ヴェネツィア滞在が楽しいものになるように*願っています* is rather formal.  In order to use the plain しょうこさんによろしく, I'd say 「ヴェネツィア滞在、楽しんでね/楽しんでください」.


----------



## Flaminius

_In re_ Japanese transcription of Venezia, Japanese Wikipedia has this to say (s.v. ヴェネツィア);


> 日本語では表記の揺れが激しく、イタリア語から来たものでもヴェネーツィアを始めとして、ヴェネチア、ベネチア、ベネツィア果てはベネティア、ヴェネティアなどもある。英語由来ではヴェニス、ベニスなどと書かれる。救いはまぎらわしい地名がないことである。



I use ヴェネツィア in writing but orally I go by _benechia_ or _benisu_, the latter of which appears to be a slightly more common transcription (as per Google: 915,000 vs. 1,190,000)


----------



## Aoyama

After some checking, it seems that Venice/Venezia is transcribed in Japanese as :
*benechia *or *benisu* (sorry, no kana here).
ヴェネツィア is really cool but ...
We go back here to the post concerning transcription of foreign words in kana.
PS.:Same timing with Flam ! Redundant, but I'll leave it ...


----------



## Anatoli

Aoyama said:


> ヴェネツィアniイースターwo楽しんでください。しょうこさんによろしくお伝えください。
> 
> Venetsia _ni_ Iisutaa_ wo_ tanoshinde kudasai. Shouko-san ni yoroshiku otsutae kudasai.
> May be better ... I wonder if *Venisu* might be used  rather than *Venetsia .*


Thanks, Aoyama.

I was interested to check the stats, you're right, your suggestion is more common but the other is used a lot too.

Number of hits in Google:
ヴェニス 1,130,000
ヴェネツィア 923,000

It's also more beneficial, IMHO, for Japanese people to know the original pronunciation but as with many other languages, words are often borrowed via English.


----------



## linguist786

Thanks to everyone who participated in this thread


----------

